# Sold 2 more goats tonight



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know what it is - but I have had people emailing me left and right about my goats and wanting to buy my pregnant non registered does and wethers. Now I am NOT complaining - but this is kind of nice!

I told my hubby that I really wanted to get out of the non registered breedings and purchase a couple registered does. He said as long as I sold some of the "Lawn ornaments" that was fine. So I put up a couple for sale and within 24 hours they are sold. 

Maybe it is the time of year - or maybe I should have asked more - I don't know. But for the unregistered herd, I am more about finding them lasting loving homes then the money. Although money is always nice.......

And it seems that it is "mature women" buying them..... the baby and now these two have all been sold to women 50 or so who are all starting their own mini farm. It is great!

I just wanted to share the good news.

Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is great! I wouldn't be able to sell any of my girls. THe thought has crossed my mind so I could get more registered stock but nope couldn't do it

SO how much did you sell them for?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your goat sales!!!! I had similar luck with my minis. It didn't take me long to find a buyer for them. Of course they are still here for another month or two until she can travel here to get them, so I guess I can't officially say they are sold untill they are gone, but i'm sure keeping my fingers crossed. I think I saw a post awhile back on what breed you were wanting to focus on, but I cannot remember what breed of goats you said you are getting into-was it Nigerians? I will just be raising my LaManchas.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great news.

I also have had people contact me about my goats. I had a lady call on Saturday, and she would like to start a fiber goat herd, so she can spin and make her own things.

I asked her how she heard about me, and she said my web site and another Cashmere breeder told her that my herd was the best in the state.  She said because we have taken best doe, buck and Damn and daughter in all the shows for the last several years at all the shows that we have gone to.
Do you know how flattering that is when another big breeder says that? WOW. That was the second family that they sent to me. 
So far I have two baby weathers sold, a two year old doe and a two year old wether.

The lady that bought the two wethers, she might buy more after I have all my babies and i see what I am going to keep. :lol:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is awesome!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori what a complement!


----------



## goatstafson (Nov 20, 2007)

Who did you get sold?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz - I sent you an email - but I sold Fiona and Billy.

Billy might come back to me after Fiona's babies are born, but I told her that I wanted Fiona to have a friend with her no matter what, cause they should not be alone - especially Fiona.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I didn't post here yet, but Goatstafson...are you a "Liz" also??? Had me wondering why I didn't get your email Allison!! 
BTW...Congrats on getting buyers for mature goats, sometimes thats tough to do.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz, 

Yes goatstafson is "Liz" also. She is actually who I got Fiona, Gabriel, Billy, Joe Dirt, and Daisy (that just freshened) from. All but Joe were my first original 4 goats.

She lives in the city that is closest to me. 

Sorry about the confusion there.

I am excited that I got them sold, as now I have room for a couple registed does that I can purchase this year! LOL!


----------

